# DAK conversion



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

does anyone know if itis possible to change from DA/SA to DAK without sending it back to a sig gunsmith? if it is possible, how much would it cost for the parts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I;ve never heard of anyone doing it themselves. I also don't think U can do the LEM conversion yourself on HKs. I think ya may have to send that in...


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

The newer frames will accept the DAK parts, but an older frame would require milling to make the change. You would need to call Sig with your serial number to find out if the frame is compatible.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Please excuse the newbie question here, but can someone explain to me exactly what the DAK system is? I know it has something to do with a double action trigger pull, but that's it.

Cheers...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't know if U are familiar with the LEM trigger available from HK. It is similiar. Basically, it is a very light double action only pull. It is light and gets heavier right at the breaking point. It has the same long pull as a DAO - but much lighter. Its kind of kewl that they have finally come up w/ triggers like this after all this time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I think on newer ones you can do it. But I would be leary of doing it. I understand that if you do anything yourself and send it back to Sig at any point for repair, they take all the non-factory stuff out and you never see it again. Don't know if they'd do it to that or not.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I don't know if U are familiar with the LEM trigger available from HK. It is similiar. Basically, it is a very light double action only pull. It is light and gets heavier right at the breaking point. It has the same long pull as a DAO - but much lighter. Its kind of kewl that they have finally come up w/ triggers like this after all this time.


Cheers for the info.


----------

